# How do i disable driver signing in win7 windows 7 ?!? (vista x64 applicaple too)



## 88EVGAFTW

*press F8 right after initial post for vista*, Select Disable Driver enforcement or something like that, forget the name but you will see it. Idk if its the same for WIn 7, try it on 7 anyways.


----------



## nepas

press f8 when booting?


----------



## willpower101

but this doesn't allow the program to run each time does it?


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

It will.

in windows: Start: Run CMD, then type in *bcdedit /set loadoptions DDISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
*
Yes thats 2 Ds up there.


----------



## nepas

no afraid not.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nepas* 
no afraid not.


----------



## willpower101

ok, be back in a min to test the f8 thing. I've only not done it from what i've read. I entered *bcdedit /set loadoptions DDISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS* in an elevated console already, but i'll try that again too.

i'm totally about ready to go to ubuntu or mint


----------



## willpower101

Started up the comp to "Fanio driver not started"


----------



## nepas

what system are you trying to run it on?and have you got the latest version?

google shows that 3.1 is the latest(Feb 07) and is x64 and vist compat.)

http://www.diefer.de/i8kfan/index.html


----------



## willpower101

windows 7 rc1 7100 x64
using the v 3.1 vista x64 compatible version of i8kfangui
Should run fine. But Googling the problem shows a lot of people have problems with it in vista two


----------



## FoulFoot

I've gotten this to work fine on Windows 7 64-bit (I have a Dell XPS Gen 2). It took me a while, but I managed to get the driver file (fanio.sys) signed using the Driver Signature Enforcement Overrider.

I've posted my modified copy here:

http://www.acaeum.com/images/I8kfanGUI64.zip

Please try it out and let me know if it works. Note the "readme.txt" included in the distro -- I had to extract the files from the installer in order to sign the driver, so you have to manually install this now.

First, install and run the "Driver Signature Enforcement Overrider", available at:

http://www.ngohq.com/home.php?page=dseo

After running, select "Enable Test Mode". The nice thing is that you'll only have to do this once, and it's completely transparent afterwords.

Then copy all the files in the I8kfanGUI64.zip distro to your Program Files x86 directory, and run "faninst.exe" file to install the driver. Finally, run I8kfanGUI.exe to start the program.

It works great; the only (minor) annoyance is that I can't get it to start minimized, no matter what option I select. But it's a simple matter to just close the screen down manually.

Enjoy!

Foul


----------



## gonX

Check my signature


----------



## Astormski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW;6144385*
> *press F8 right after initial post for vista*, Select Disable Driver enforcement or something like that, forget the name but you will see it. Idk if its the same for WIn 7, try it on 7 anyways.


Pressing F8 on startup works fine on Windows 7, I downloaded the 18kfangui 64 bit version and it installed ok







Here's the link - http://www.diefer.de/software/i8kfangui31_x64.exe


----------

